# T minus 18 hours



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

until the half marathon. Here we go. 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

So exciting! Good luck to you and the kids.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Welllll..... I should not be allowed to do math late at night. Um. The half is TOMORROW at 7:30 A.M., making my post about it being 18 hrs away last night... shall we say... optimistic? L! (OK. It was just plain wrong. HA!)


Cindyc.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...I would be freezing, it is snowing here...best of luck


----------

